# wholesale trains vs. lantz train shop



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

A family get together will be taking my right by Horseheads, NY and I was debating stoping at Lantz's train shop. I have never been there before and wondered what their g gauge selection was like. How are their in store prices compared to their online prices?
Is it worth a stop?
thanks,
Matt


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

They have a very nice store. Think they're closed on Monday's though.... Stop by an say hi to Gary, Lisa and the gang.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, have you been EVERYWHERE? Just like the old Hank Snow song?(I have the 45!)


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 27 Dec 2009 07:52 PM 
Stan, have you been EVERYWHERE? Just like the old Hank Snow song?(I have the 45!)







Jerry, yup... been in 49 of the 50 states. Alaska is missing from that list. Don't know if I'll make that one. Kay doesn't fly and we're not too sure about a cruise. We've just been very fortunate to have been able to travel quite a lot and there's train stuff that can be visited all over.









We're slowin' down a bit though. Marty's has been our big trip for the last couple of years.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan Cedarleaf and I were having coffee one day. Stan was mentioning that he'd been everywhere and knew everybody!

"That's a pretty broad statement Stan!" I said. "Surely you can't know everybody!"

Stan said, "I'll prove it. You name the person and I'll call them on my cell phone and you can talk to them. That will prove I know them."

"Salma Hayek!" I said.

Stan pulled out his cell phone and dialed a number. He started talking to "Salma" and said he wanted her to talk to a friend who didn't believe he knew her, then passed the phone to me. To my astonishment, there was no mistaking her voice - it was definitely Salma Hayek!

Knut Gingrich was my next choice. Sure enough, the previous experience was repeated, but with Knut's distinctive voice coming through Stan's cell phone.

Finally, in desperation to choose someone Stan couldn't possibly know, I said, "The Pope!" Stan said that would be a little more difficult, and I said, "Aha! I gotcha!"

"No, I know the Pope." Stan explained. "It's just that I can't call him on my cell phone because of Vatican security. Tell you what... we'll fly to the Vatican and I'll prove it that way. Loser picks up the plane fare."

"Okay." I said. We got a flight and when we got to the Vatican, the Pope was giving a public Mass from the balcony of St. John's Basilica. Stan tole me to wait in the crowd while he made his way to the balcony. When he appeared with the Pope, that would prove he knew him. Stan then made his way towards the edifice, and a few moments later, strolled out onto the balcony, whereupon the Pope greeted him with a warm hug.

Flabbergasted, I turned to the stranger next to me in the crowd and said, "Holy cow! Do you know who that guy is?"

The stranger replied, "I don't know who the guy in the white robes is, but the guy next to him is Stan Cedarleaf!"


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Goodness, Dwight. I though I swore you to secrecy on that one.









Boy, you just need to be so careful. ....









As you posted on the other thread..... 

*No man is a failure who has friends!!!* 

Clarence Oddbody to George Bailey - *"It's a Wonderful Life"* 

It *IS* a wonderful life with so many great friend like you guys and gals...


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Stan, Can you get Salma on the line for me?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll keep trying, Dan.... Line's been busy ever since you posted...


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow, Stan, I am IMPRESSED!!! I am concerned about that Alaska business though. When we stop to see you in a couple of weeks, we'll have to talk about Alaska. A couple of us are planning to drive back to Alaska this summer in our RV's. It will be their first trip, and our 6th!! But I have to say, I definitely do NOT know the pope!!!!









Ed


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I was in the Vatican several years ago when I noticed a huge crowd of people streaming towards the open doors of this huge arena. I got caught up in the flow of people and was slowly pushed through the open doors. Then to my suprise, the crowd started pushing me towards the lecturn in the middle of the stage. Suddenly this old man comes out surrounded by security. By now, I am the only one standing on the stage. The crowd erupts in applause. Not knowing what else to do, I stepped up to the microphone and began speaking. You should have seen the reaction of the crowd and especially the security guards!. I was suddenly the most popular person in the building. People were pounding me on the back and jumping up on my shoulders. I was the most popular person in the place. It seemed like veryone wanted to shake my hand and get my autograph!

Getting out of the Vatican jail was a little more difficult however. 

John


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 27 Dec 2009 09:15 PM 
Wow, Stan, I am IMPRESSED!!! I am concerned about that Alaska business though.  When we stop to see you in a couple of weeks, we'll have to talk about Alaska. A couple of us are planning to drive back to Alaska this summer in our RV's. It will be their first trip, and our 6th!! But I have to say, I definitely do NOT know the pope!!!!








 
Ed


Be sure to plan in a stop to the Copper Rail Depot WHEN you come this way !


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron 

You need to put together a MLS Train Week at your place. 

What airline do you use to fly to and from the 48 States? 

Randy


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 28 Dec 2009 01:32 PM 
Ron 

You need to put together a MLS Train Week at your place. 

What airline do you use to fly to and from the 48 States? 

Randy


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Humm 

It's pretty much a $1,000.00 round trip from Orlando Fl. 

I better start playing the lottery again.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Stan,
Here's an idea: Go to the NGRC next year in Tacoma. After that, they are booking an Alaskan cruise up the inside passage which will take you (among other great places) to Skagway where you two could then ride the White Pass & Yukon!! (Trust me, it was one of the best vacations we have ever taken!!) You'd get your 50th state, the NGRC and an Alaskan cruise with a tremendously cool narrow gauge train ride (steam on weekends!) all in one package!!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 28 Dec 2009 05:41 PM 
Humm 

It's pretty much a $1,000.00 round trip from Orlando Fl. 

I better start playing the lottery again. 

For two? You can get passage through to Seattle and then up to Anchorage for $310.20 ONE WAY--double, that each way--if you plan carefully. And THAT is using Alaska Air right out of Orlando ! So that's about 1240.00 for a couple round trip Orlando-ANC-Orlando. Not bad, if you ask me!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 28 Dec 2009 05:52 PM 
Hey Stan,
  Here's an idea: Go to the NGRC next year in Tacoma. After that, they are booking an Alaskan cruise up the inside passage which will take you (among other great places) to Skagway where you two could then ride the White Pass & Yukon!! (Trust me, it was one of the best vacations we have ever taken!!) You'd get your 50th state, the NGRC and an Alaskan cruise with a tremendously cool narrow gauge train ride (steam on weekends!) all in one package!!










But if you are THAT far you might as well see some of interior AK. You can't see it by going just to Skagway !


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 
To get back on the topic at hand. Defintely stop. It's worth it to see the difference in the online presence vs. the store. You'd be amazed. Pricing is a bit different and stock is not what you'd expect. Still worth a quick detour on your way through. I generally spend a few bucks each time I stopped except that one tiem when I had $500 to drop on track and they had none (absolutely none) and would not order it for me. Hrmph. 

Chas


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree with Chas that there is a lot more of Alaska to see than just Skagway. However, if I could only see one town in all of Alaska that is the town I would pick. For my money it is the prettiest location and prettiest town in the state. And of course, the WP&Y railroad is awesome!

And Blackburn, you can count on our stopping to see you while we are up there!

Ed


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 29 Dec 2009 05:38 AM 
Matt, 
To get back on the topic at hand. Defintely stop. It's worth it to see the difference in the online presence vs. the store. You'd be amazed. Pricing is a bit different and stock is not what you'd expect. Still worth a quick detour on your way through. I generally spend a few bucks each time I stopped except that one tiem when I had $500 to drop on track and they had none (absolutely none) and would not order it for me. Hrmph. 

Chas 


All this makes me wonder how many of you statesiders actually have routine access to a large-scale model railroad hobby store; or how many have or make the opportunity to visit one or more of these at least once a year; and how many of you, like me, under normal circumstances, have no access to any brick-and-mortar hobby shop which includes a significant amount of large-scale model railroad stock. I know of only one store in the area where I visit when I am stateside, but it is very difficult to get to due to heavy traffic. Given the opportunity to visit a store such as the Lantz Train Shop, I would most certainly take advantage of it and make the extra effort to visit the place.  I miss the days when there were far more of them available for me to access whenever I was visiting Oregon.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 29 Dec 2009 01:05 PM 
Posted By wchasr on 29 Dec 2009 05:38 AM 
Matt, 
To get back on the topic at hand. Defintely stop. It's worth it to see the difference in the online presence vs. the store. You'd be amazed. Pricing is a bit different and stock is not what you'd expect. Still worth a quick detour on your way through. I generally spend a few bucks each time I stopped except that one tiem when I had $500 to drop on track and they had none (absolutely none) and would not order it for me. Hrmph. 

Chas 


All this makes me wonder how many of you statesiders actually have routine access to a large-scale model railroad hobby store; or how many have or make the opportunity to visit one or more of these at least once a year; and how many of you, like me, under normal circumstances, have no access to any brick-and-mortar hobby shop which includes a significant amount of large-scale model railroad stock. I know of only one store in the area where I visit when I am stateside, but it is very difficult to get to due to heavy traffic. Given the opportunity to visit a store such as the Lantz Train Shop, I would most certainly take advantage of it and make the extra effort to visit the place. I miss the days when there were far more of them available for me to access whenever I was visiting Oregon. 


Ron,
While I'm not close to many Brick and Mortar Stores I'm certainly closer than you are and I try to visit them as often as possible. Often combining them with other trips if I can. I only get to the NYC area about once a year or every other year and am getting used to it which isn't bad for a country boy. I can figure out how to get to Trainworld by car and subway now. Much of my travels around the state take me across I-86 or Rt 17 (same road) when heading east and Lantz's/Wholesale trains is right off the expressway and a nice distance at about 2 to 3 hours to take a rest from driving and stretch my legs. Ridge Road Station is about the same distance but is not really a convenient place being in the wilds of northern NY state between Rochester and Niagara Falls/Buffalo there is no good route to get there from where I am in the southern tier of Western NY. Still I do make the trek to Rochester about once a year adn try my hardest to get to Ridge Road station at least once a year. In the last few years I've had the misfortune of getting caught up in shorter hours by all three of these establishments. Arrving at Trainworld as they were closing and Ridge Road station twice when they were closing and by the nature of my travels past Lantz's they generealyl are not open when I've been headed thru that area (Sunday's and or early in the morning or late at night) so I do not even bother to get off the expressway. 
Chas


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 30 Dec 2009 05:43 AM


Ron,
  While I'm not close to many Brick and Mortar Stores I'm certainly closer than you are and I try to visit them as often as possible. Often combining them with other trips if I can. I only get to the NYC area about once a year or every other year and am getting used to it which isn't bad for a country boy. I can figure out how to get to Trainworld by car and subway now. Much of my travels around the state take me across I-86 or Rt 17 (same road) when heading east and Lantz's/Wholesale trains is right off the expressway and a nice distance at about 2 to 3 hours to take a rest from driving and stretch my legs. Ridge Road Station is about the same distance but is not really a convenient place being in the wilds of northern NY state between Rochester and Niagara Falls/Buffalo there is no good route to get there from where I am in the southern tier of Western NY. Still I do make the trek to Rochester about once a year adn try my hardest to get to Ridge Road station at least once a year. In the last few years I've had the misfortune of getting caught up in shorter hours by all three of these establishments. Arriving at Trainworld as they were closing and Ridge Road station twice when they were closing and by the nature of my travels past Lantz's they generally are not open when I've been headed thru that area (Sunday's and or early in the morning or late at night) so I do not even bother to get off the expressway.  
Chas

  




Well, at least you are are lot closer than _some_ of us. I'd _LOVE_ to have the opportunity to visit SOME if not _ALL_ of those stores !  I'm not so sure I would want to attempt the navigation and careful timing you have to go through to get to those places, however.  Regrettably, for me, idea of visiting or traveling through the northeast area of the country is about as remote and daunting a prospect as that of visiting Alaska must be for many others who live "stateside."  However, given the opportunity . . .


----------



## krsayre (May 5, 2008)

I visited lantz last june while my truck was at the Mack dealer 3 miles away. Lantz himself was not very freindly bordering on rude. afterr spending 300 bucks they didn't offer me a ride back to the dealer. 10 bucks on a cab instead(did let me use thier phone) since I don't get much of a chance to visit a brick store I still may go back.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

All this makes me wonder how many of you statesiders actually have routine access to a large-scale model railroad hobby store...I'm very fortunate in that I live a hop, skip, and a jump from The Train Shop in Santa Clara, CA. These guys have been around for decades (I was going there in the early 80's) and have a large store that is trains ONLY. They support all scales, and have a good selection of everything from N through large scale. They used to be an authorized LGB dealer back in the day and had a huge selection of their products. They also had, and still have, USA, Accucraft, and Bachmann in stock, along with Pola structure kits. Train guys in all scales come from all over the Bay Area to shop there.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 11 Jan 2010 11:07 AM 
All this makes me wonder how many of you statesiders actually have routine access to a large-scale model railroad hobby store...I'm very fortunate in that I live a hop, skip, and a jump from The Train Shop in Santa Clara, CA. These guys have been around for decades (I was going there in the early 80's) and have a large store that is trains ONLY. They support all scales, and have a good selection of everything from N through large scale. They used to be an authorized LGB dealer back in the day and had a huge selection of their products. They also had, and still have, USA, Accucraft, and Bachmann in stock, along with Pola structure kits. Train guys in all scales come from all over the Bay Area to shop there. 

Good to know that.  Great recommendation. And there are more good recommendations on line for that store. If I ever make it into that area I will ask you if _you_ would guide me over to that store. I already looked it up, but could not find a store website.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I already looked it up, but could not find a store website. You won't either. Heck, they still write up manual receipts, and other than their accounting and credit card machines, there's no computers in the place - not even for inventory. If you order something, they write it in a notebook. hehehe Old school all the way.









I'd be happy to take you down there.


----------



## rusty1219 (Jan 17, 2009)

Gday everyone 
sorry to go off topic abit but ive had an order for wholesale trains in for about 2 weeks and nothing has happened, 
do they normally take a while or should i try to ring them? im in australia and the stuff over here is nearly double the price 
so while our dollar is good against yours ive taken the chance to order something but only got the confirmation email 
thanks guys 
Rusty


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Rusty, 
Was it listed as in stock or available? I've heard they are good if it's in stock, I've experienced the other and swore never again. 
Email response was spotty, I'd suggest you call. 

Hope that helps. 

John


----------



## rusty1219 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks John 
it was listed as available, ill give them a buzz see what happens 
thanks again 
Rusty


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Rusty, 

Ring them and check stock before ordering (or after). 
They will take an order then try to source the item sometimes. 
You may not be informed of anything as they have your card number and will attempt to sorce for weeks on end. 
No wrong in it but no right in it either. 

Andrew


----------



## ripedoff (Oct 6, 2011)

wholesale trains aka lantz trains is charging 30 percent for cancel and overstock fees on items he labels available ,BUYER BEWARE,THIS IS NOT A HOBBY STORE BUT JUST A BUSINESS,NEVER AGAIN,BAD EXPERIENCE


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Must of seen Ripoff coming????


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I only had a problem once, Gary read my post and corrected a problem from 4 years prior. 

Cannot complain about that. 

Anyone who sells at heavily discounted prices has to have a limited return policy, or it eats up your profits. 

Without hearing the whole story, I would not be quick to judge. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I just had a pleasant experience with Tom, of Onlytrains.com He was very helpful, and the item was sent promptly, and was even better than we had discussed on the phone. Believe him to be honest, and very straightforward on his products. It arrived, the item was used, but was like new, and I couldn't have been more pleased with Tom, and how he handles his business, and the quality of the product even though this was a used item!! So you guys might give him a try, and tell him Regal sent ya!!! No no kickbacks just giving kudo's where they are deserved. If he doesn't answer the phone he will call you back. Seems to have a good selection new and used, and for you LGB guy's try him out!! I had seen his site prior several times, and this was the first time I have dealt with him. Very pleasant experience, compared to some other retailers, I've used in the past!! 

Oh and just so you know and ever wonder, he doesn't use "Evil Bay" at all either as a seller or a buyer!! Give him a try if your lookin for something even if its hard to find!! Regal


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm all three of us old guyz (friends) commented almost at the same time!! Hah LOL Regal 

That would be two of us old tired (re-tired) and one workin stiff, still workin to get his tirement Hah LOL


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Fair is fair... sometimes bad news travels faster than the complete truth... 

Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I had ordered from Wholesale trains many times without a problem and was always satisfied with their service, but my last order did have problems.

I had order about 50 pairs of G scale Kadee couplers, and you guys know from all the mods I have done that I only use the G scale version of the coupler.
The order arrived and they sent me all #1 gage couplers (same numbers as the G scale ones except they have a 1 in front so 907 is 1907 ect). I called them up when I saw what happened and they said they would fix it right away and send me a call tag and then once the couplers were returned they would send out the correct ones. To speed up the process I just re-ordered the couplers again and had her put the call tag in with the new box.

Anyway to make a log story short the correct couplers arrived, I returned the incorrect ones and awaited my refund. The following week me refund was applied MINUS a 15% restocking fee AND return shipping fee's!
I called them up straight away and explained that the mistake in the order was not mine and that I shouldn't be penalized for it.
I went round and round for several days trying to get this fixed but in the end I was told that they would not return the extra $33 I was charged in fee's.

I then contacted my credit card company and disputed the charge, and will let them handle it, Amex usually stands by me without fail.

Needless to say that will be the last purchase I make from wholesale trains. 
I am surprised that a company in this day and age would throw away a good customer like myself over $33, but I guess they don't need my business.

Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This is something to be brought to the attention of Gary himself... my situation was where the employee was not following Gary's wishes. 

That said, you should not have to go to extreme lengths to get something corrected. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## ripedoff (Oct 6, 2011)

i love you fellow hobbiest,i believe we are generally good-fair people,one time i got a license plate lite ticket in 1988,well the cop wrote it up in a different forum than a fix it ticket,so i went to court and i got a judge i knew was a model railroader by chance and when he asked me what happened i said i was comong home from the RR club which was true,and then he asked the cop why he wrote the ticket the way he did and the cop said i had a bad attitude,then the judge said model railroaders usually have good attitudes and dismissed the ticket,later on that day i was at the train shop which my friend owned and the judge stopped by,crazy life


----------

